# Sacramento vs. Denver Game Thread (11/14)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*vs.* 

*Sacramento Kings (2-4) vs. Denver Nuggets (2-4)
Arco Arena, Sunday November 14th, 2004
6:00pm PT, CSN-Sacramento/NBATV *

*Probable Starters*





































Brad Miller/Chris Webber/Peja Stojakovic/Doug Christie/Mike Bibby 





































Francisco Elson/Kenyon Martin/Carmelo Anthony/Greg Buckner/Andre Miller 

-Nuggets board game thread


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

The Nuggets are coming off of a win against the Pistons on Thursday, 117-109 .

Their other win was against the T-Wolves, 94-92 .


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

back to back games might hurt us but i think our momentum will carry us through this one

kings 106
nuggets 99

peja 31 pts 6rebs (11/17)
bibby 22pts 6ast 
brad 18pts 9rebs 4asts


melo 28pts 4rebs 4 asts 2 steals


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I say the Kings go 5-0 on this homestand...


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Prediction:

Nuggets: 96
Kings: 108

Peja: 33 pts
Bibby: 22 pts, 8 dimes
Miller: 17 pts, 13 Reb

Webber: 11 pts(3-15 shooting) 

I hope he doesn't shoot too much, I'm almost guaranteeing a horrible game from Webber, so feel free to bash me if he doesn't have a bad game.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Big expectations and slow start: That's Nuggets, too


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

NBA.com Preview


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

For those who have access to this game on television, are they Kings playing good D or are the Nuggets just missing open shots???


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Halftime:

Nuggets: 39
Kings: 45

Bibby: 14 pts
Miller: 10 pts, 4 Reb
Peja: 9 pts


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Melo set to have 30 FGA's...


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Brad Miller = Clutch 3pt KING

Literally


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Kings win.

Kings 101-89 Denver


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Final:

Nuggets 89
Kings 101

Miller: 26 pts, 9 Reb, 4 dimes 
Peja: 22 pts, 5 Reb
Bibby: 20 pts, 5 dimes

2 in a row, lets win the next 4 as well.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> 
> 
> 2 in a row, lets win the next 4 as well.


I agree. :yes:


...and thank god that webber didn't take that many shots. When he doesn't it seems like we win...:whoknows:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I just don't see how the Nuggets can make the playoffs this year with the way they're playing right now...

Has Brad Miller become the best player on the Kings??


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> I just don't see how the Nuggets can make the playoffs this year with the way they're playing right now...
> 
> Has Brad Miller become the best player on the Kings??


Maybe, but he has become the best 3 point shooter on the kings.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

brad miller played really well and peja picked it up 2nd half, great shooting by kings 

carmelo almost nailed my perdiction of 28pts 4rebs 4 asts 2 steals

this team looks pretty good for below .500


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Recap: Miller, Kings Topple Nuggets 

Box Score: Sacramento 101, Denver 89


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I really liked how Adelman managed Webber's minutes tonight (only 29)...Darius was really good when he was in for Webb.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> I really liked how Adelman managed Webber's minutes tonight (only 29)...Darius was really good when he was in for Webb.


I think it was more the foul trouble, not Adelman sitting him for rest purposes...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> I think it was more the foul trouble, not Adelman sitting him for rest purposes...


Yeah, you are probably right.



Ostertag actually looked pretty good tonight:yes:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!


Melo: Wow Peja! and I thought I had a big a$$!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*SacBee Articles...*

They go two for two: Brad Miller leads the Kings with 26 points as they win the second game of a back-to-back set 

Kings notes: Miller fires up road-weary Kings 

Ailene Voisin: Criticism of bench fires up Songaila


----------

